# Pregnant maybe?



## Teresa R (Oct 18, 2018)

My husband bought this goat about two months ago . I went to a sale barn specifically for baby goats. While I was looking at them my husband comes outside and says I got us some goats. So we go to pick them up and he had bought this big goat we had only a very large dog crate . But she actually fit just fine. Anyways I am now noticing her udders getting bigger . I'm wondering if she is pregnant.  I don't know why else her udder would be getting bigger .But I know nothing about her.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 18, 2018)

Just based on the pics, her right side seems to be bulging out which indicates possible pregnancy. The rumen is on the left side. She looks like an older goat so she may have kidded before. She definitely looks to be bagging up to me. Doesn't really indicate when she'd be due though. Good luck with her!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Oct 18, 2018)

Did she have the udder when you got her? How long have you had her? I agree with latestarter, she definitely seems to be bred. Have you tried bumping her? If she is bagging up you should be able to feel kids.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Oct 18, 2018)

Just read you have had her for about 2 months. Sorry, didn't see that part 
If it hasn't grown and just now started to get bigger, I would say she is almost certainly pregnant and probably due within a month.


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you . I'll keep you guys posted .



Latestarter said:


> Just based on the pics, her right side seems to be bulging out which indicates possible pregnancy. The rumen is on the left side. She looks like an older goat so she may have kidded before. She definitely looks to be bagging up to me. Doesn't really indicate when she'd be due though. Good luck with her!


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 18, 2018)

She has one when I got her But it was smaller and more saggy I guess . We just noticed that it's about twice as big now. 
I have tried holding my hand on her belly but she gets tense and isn't super trusting of us yet. But she isn't super wild like she was in the beginning so I'm getting some where . Lol 



StarSpangledNubians said:


> Did she have the udder when you got her? How long have you had her? I agree with latestarter, she definitely seems to be bred. Have you tried bumping her? If she is bagging up you should be able to feel kids.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Oct 18, 2018)

In that case, I would say she is definitely bred. Unless she is precocious which is a possibility but I would say she is more likely to be pregnant. Keep an eye on her ligaments. My guess is she should kid within a month at most. But, I'm not very good at guessing dates. I'll(we'll) be waiting for updates!


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 18, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> In that case, I would say she is definitely bred. Unless she is precocious which is a possibility but I would say she is more likely to be pregnant. Keep an eye on her ligaments. My guess is she should kid within a month at most. But, I'm not very good at guessing dates. I'll(we'll) be waiting for updates!



Thanks for your input! It would be amazing if she had babies. I'll post an update and let you know what happens!


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 21, 2018)

Today I had Bertha my goat in the previous pictures, on a leash and taking her with feed to lock her up for the night. (Everyone gets put up in a 50x25 ft pen to keep from being dinner) and she was hurrying by me and I saw milk squirt from her udder as she was jogging lol. Is that normal? Usually She is way behind me so I was looking at her thinking what the heck are you doing? I didn't see anything coming out after we got in the pen .


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Oct 21, 2018)

It can be normal for some does. Most don't leak, others do. Just keep an eye on her. I would say she is getting pretty close. Of course, she could make you wait 4-6 weeks and drive you crazy! Who know there is a small chance she may not even be bred at all.


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 21, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> It can be normal for some does. Most don't leak, others do. Just keep an eye on her. I would say she is getting pretty close. Of course, she could make you wait 4-6 weeks and drive you crazy! Who know there is a small chance she may not even be bred at all.



I expect her to not be because that's how my luck goes . Lol. I have learned to lower my expectations But I'll just be prepared in case we get a bonus baby.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 21, 2018)

from looking at her pictures i'm guessing she is indeed bred and that you will get that bonus baby, sooner rather than later.  in looking at her horns i'm guessing she isn't precocious because of her age.  she looks to be carrying one kid but since the fetus does 90% of its growing in the last 6 weeks of pregnancy she may pop on out there and gift you with 2 kids.  look on here for the kidding threads and prepare youself a delivery kit just in case.  baby goats are so much fun.


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 21, 2018)

goatgurl said:


> from looking at her pictures i'm guessing she is indeed bred and that you will get that bonus baby, sooner rather than later.  in looking at her horns i'm guessing she isn't precocious because of her age.  she looks to be carrying one kid but since the fetus does 90% of its growing in the last 6 weeks of pregnancy she may pop on out there and gift you with 2 kids.  look on here for the kidding threads and prepare youself a delivery kit just in case.  baby goats are so much fun.


 
I will thank you!


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 22, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> It can be normal for some does. Most don't leak, others do. Just keep an eye on her. I would say she is getting pretty close. Of course, she could make you wait 4-6 weeks and drive you crazy! Who know there is a small chance she may not even be bred at all.



Today Bertha has a milky colored slime like discharge hanging from her girl parts.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 22, 2018)

Gettin' closer!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Oct 22, 2018)

Yay! We are getting close! Make sure to post loads of pics when she kids!!


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 22, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> Yay! We are getting close! Make sure to post loads of pics when she kids!!



I definitely will! I'm crossing my fingers that her baby is healthy since I have no idea how she was taken care of before I got her.


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 24, 2018)

Be prepared to pull the baby if necessary  She looks like a large Nubian and they are know for having 3 and 4 kids.  Since she doesn't look very large, it could only be 1 or 2.  If it is a single, depending on what size buck she was bred to, it may be a large kid needing your help to get it out.  Since she looks large herself, and has probably kidded before, lets hope that she will have no trouble and you hear the patter of little hooves soon!

On the other hand, if she was sold because of problems her previous owner had with her, you will want to be watchful.  I always like to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.  That way you are not caught off guard and will be prepared physically with your kidding kit, and mentally for problems.  You need to down load pix of kidding presentations so you will know what to expect and what to recognize in the event you have to pull any kids.  make sure you have dry clean towels and antibacterial soap.  The soap is a lubricant if you have to reach inside, the towels will give you a grip on the slimy, slippery legs if you have to pull.  They are also useful to help dry off the kids.  Look on the kidding sites for other items you need in your kidding box.  Don't forget your phone or camera to post pix!

Your husband's purchase may turn out to be a threefer!  Good luck and let us know.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 24, 2018)

Ridgetop said:


> Be prepared to pull the baby if necessary  She looks like a large Nubian and they are know for having 3 and 4 kids.  Since she doesn't look very large, it could only be 1 or 2.  If it is a single, depending on what size buck she was bred to, it may be a large kid needing your help to get it out.  Since she looks large herself, and has probably kidded before, lets hope that she will have no trouble and you hear the patter of little hooves soon!
> 
> On the other hand, if she was sold because of problems her previous owner had with her, you will want to be watchful.  I always like to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.  That way you are not caught off guard and will be prepared physically with your kidding kit, and mentally for problems.  You need to down load pix of kidding presentations so you will know what to expect and what to recognize in the event you have to pull any kids.  make sure you have dry clean towels and antibacterial soap.  The soap is a lubricant if you have to reach inside, the towels will give you a grip on the slimy, slippery legs if you have to pull.  They are also useful to help dry off the kids.  Look on the kidding sites for other items you need in your kidding box.  Don't forget your phone or camera to post pix!
> 
> Your husband's purchase may turn out to be a threefer!  Good luck and let us know.


She actually looks more like a Boer to me maybe but I'm not familiar with Nubians either, but everything else you said - yes definitely agree.


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 24, 2018)

Ridgetop said:


> Be prepared to pull the baby if necessary  She looks like a large Nubian and they are know for having 3 and 4 kids.  Since she doesn't look very large, it could only be 1 or 2.  If it is a single, depending on what size buck she was bred to, it may be a large kid needing your help to get it out.  Since she looks large herself, and has probably kidded before, lets hope that she will have no trouble and you hear the patter of little hooves soon!
> 
> On the other hand, if she was sold because of problems her previous owner had with her, you will want to be watchful.  I always like to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.  That way you are not caught off guard and will be prepared physically with your kidding kit, and mentally for problems.  You need to down load pix of kidding presentations so you will know what to expect and what to recognize in the event you have to pull any kids.  make sure you have dry clean towels and antibacterial soap.  The soap is a lubricant if you have to reach inside, the towels will give you a grip on the slimy, slippery legs if you have to pull.  They are also useful to help dry off the kids.  Look on the kidding sites for other items you need in your kidding box.  Don't forget your phone or camera to post pix!
> 
> Your husband's purchase may turn out to be a threefer!  Good luck and let us know.



Thank you for all of your information! The goat is a Boer goat. I looked online and have a little emergency kit put together waiting.  I'll add the soap .I was missing that. I'm praying everything goes well with her.


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 25, 2018)

I realised I'm not sure if my goat has had her cdt shot. My 3 other goats I did myself when I got them but she was way to wild to even touch so I never gave her one . I can touch her now and walk her on a lead rope. I need opinions if I should go ahead and give her the shot  or will it hurt her or the possible baby not knowing how long she has to go.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Oct 25, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> I realised I'm not sure if my goat has had her cdt shot. My 3 other goats I did myself when I got them but she was way to wild to even touch so I never gave her one . I can touch her now and walk her on a lead rope. I need opinions if I should go ahead and give her the shot  or will it hurt her or the possible baby not knowing how long she has to go.



Just my opinion but, I would ahead and give her one. You are supposed to give them cdt a few weeks before they kid anyways, and with the goo (plug) I normally see that 1-3 weeks before they kid. I personally haven't seen it any sooner than that. That's just me, I know some see it 6 weeks sometimes even 8 weeks before. Anyways, I would see no harm in giving it to her. As far as I know even if she kidded in a couple of days there is absolutely no harm done to the baby. Again, just my opinion. Others could probably provide more info then me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 25, 2018)

Here's  to hoping everything  works well for you, hope you have a smooth  delivery with triplet doelings !


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 25, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> Just my opinion but, I would ahead and give her one. You are supposed to give them cdt a few weeks before they kid anyways, and with the goo (plug) I normally see that 1-3 weeks before they kid. I personally haven't seen it any sooner than that. That's just me, I know some see it 6 weeks sometimes even 8 weeks before. Anyways, I would see no harm in giving it to her. As far as I know even if she kidded in a couple of days there is absolutely no harm done to the baby. Again, just my opinion. Others could probably provide more info then me.


Thank you! I just wanted to get a second opinion since I'm fairly new to this.


----------



## Teresa R (Oct 25, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Here's  to hoping everything  works well for you, hope you have a smooth  delivery with triplet doelings !



Thank you!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 25, 2018)

The CD&T should be given to pregnant does 4 weeks prior to kidding so their system has time to incorporate the benefits into their colostrum. Giving it earlier or later than that would diminish the returns but in either case should cause no harm to the kid(s). If you HAD given the CD&T as prescribed, then you do NOT want to give it to the kid(s) until a minimum of 5 weeks from birth. If you do so, you could actually cancel out the protection from the mother as well as negate the benefits of the shot...

Were I in your situation, I would NOT give the shot to the mother at this point as it could do more harm than good, not knowing when the kid(s) will be born. I would wait and give both the mother/doe and the kids the shot at 4-5 weeks of age (kids) and then give the kids a 2nd booster shot ~5 weeks later. The doe only needs the one shot. Then each animal should get a booster annually thereafter.

"Does should be vaccinated for CDT approximately 30 days prior to giving birth to provide protection to the kids through the first milk, or colostrum. If the doe has not been given a priming booster of two shots administered three to four weeks apart at some time in her life, the pre-kidding annual shot will not really be effective. This priming set of shots is usually given when the doe is a young kid but can be done at any age.

Kids should be vaccinated at 5 to 6 weeks of age and then given a booster three to four weeks later. Vaccination of kids from properly vaccinated does prior to 5 weeks of age may result in kids that are not protected and annual boosters may be ineffective.

Kids born to does with uncertain vaccination history or with questionable colostrum ingestion within the first 24 hours of birth should be vaccinated at 7 to 21 days of age and then given a booster three to four weeks later. Alternately, tetanus antitoxin (150 - 250 units) can be given at birth or at castration."
https://articles.extension.org/pages/27116/goat-vaccination-program


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 1, 2018)

I have been impatiently waiting and checking on Bertha lol. Today her udder is even bigger


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 1, 2018)

I completely  understand the waiting.....it can be quite stressful  especially  if your not sure when what the time frame is. I just went through  that myself with a young doe...the doe and her birthing went fast and easy.  I stressed and worried, drove myself crazy. My advice is to go take a nice hot bath, relax and then go check on her....you willl will feel better and maby she will surprise you.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 1, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I completely  understand the waiting.....it can be quite stressful  especially  if your not sure when what the time frame is. I just went through  that myself with a young doe...the doe and her birthing went fast and easy.  I stressed and worried, drove myself crazy. My advice is to go take a nice hot bath, relax and then go check on her....you willl will feel better and maby she will surprise you.



Thanks lol! I'll try. Its a cold dark walk to where the goats are so I'll be checking from a distance with a bright light


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2018)

Think she's getting close!


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

I wanted to update anyone who's still interested lol . Yesterday Bertha had a constant small string hanging from her lady parts. Today I was out watching her and she keeps squatting like she is going to pee and thick streams of mucus comes out. There were a few pink streaks in it. Hopefully that's normal. Also her udder is pretty full now. I have a feeling we are really close. But this is my first time .
So who knows.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

I also forgot to tell you that she is doing the weirdest thing. I think it's weird at least. When Bertha squats and the stuff comes out with her pee she rubs her nose around it and then raises her head and curls her lip. Then she talks real quiet me and continues .lol .


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 6, 2018)

If it is a thick like rope amber colored. She is in labor.


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 6, 2018)

Can we see pics maybe?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 6, 2018)

She's trying to get the scent of her baby(ies) using the Jacobson organ in the roof of her mouth and talking to them. She should be very close. You could always insert a finger or two and see if she has started dilating. If she is dilated, you want to be feeling a nose and the tips of 2 front hooves pointed out like the kid is trying to "dive" out of mom. If you feel anything different from that, there may be complications/breech/backwards/ neck bent back/etc.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

It's thicker now and not as pink. I was just out there and forgot my phone . I have a baby sleeping in the house so I ran out there .


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 6, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> View attachment 54332
> It's thicker now and not as pink. I was just out there and forgot my phone . I have a baby sleeping in the house so I ran out there .


Yay! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

This is how it looks now.


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 6, 2018)

Any pushing?


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 6, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> View attachment 54333
> This is how it looks now.


Is it just me or is that pretty skinny for a Boer? Maybe mine are just fat.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

lalabugs said:


> Any pushing?


Maybe. I can't tell. She is standing and squares just now and seemed like she was a little .
I have a new TMI picture I'll post


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 6, 2018)

Oh yeah... within the next 24 hours and I'd bet within 12. If not, I'd have a hand doing a search to find the kid and help it out because IMHO I'd be concerned that it would have to be stuck, to not be on the ground by then. Have you seen her do any heavy contractions? Keep an eye on her!


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

I moved her closer to the house in my little shop building. I figured it will be warm and away from other animals if she has her baby . I'm trying to upload my new picture. But it's being difficult .


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> Is it just me or is that pretty skinny for a Boer? Maybe mine are just fat.



She looks old to me. But she looks about average to the other Boer goats I see.  I bought her at the end of July and she wasn't taken very good care of .


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 6, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> She looks old to me. But she looks about average to the other Boer goats I see.  I bought her at the end of July and she wasn't taken very good care of .


That makes sense. I'm still getting used to how skinny dairy goats can get.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm a bit late to the party. Yay, we should see babies real soon!  Can't wait


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 6, 2018)

Any progress?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 6, 2018)

Hope you have a little baby on the ground


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

She hasn't started pushing . She does have contractions I think . Stuff comes out when she does. I'm not sure where I posted the picture earlier but I can try to post it again .
I now have a camera so I can see and hear her from inside on my phone .


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 6, 2018)

She should very close now If she hasn't had them already. Best of luck to you and momma to be!


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> She should very close now If she hasn't had them already. Best of luck to you and momma to be!


Thank you!


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 6, 2018)

How is she doing?


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

lalabugs said:


> How is she doing?


She is getting really uncomfortable. She laying down getting up . I saw her lightly pushing once in a while when she lays down .


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 6, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> She is getting really uncomfortable. She laying down getting up . I saw her lightly pushing once in a while when she lays down .


Earlier this year I had a doe acting pretty much normal when I checked on her so I went in. 10 minutes later my grandma called me and said, "Hey, you got a baby out here." They can be so fast sometimes it's shocking. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> Earlier this year I had a doe acting pretty much normal when I checked on her so I went in. 10 minutes later my grandma called me and said, "Hey, you got a baby out here." They can be so fast sometimes it's shocking. Hope all goes well for you.


Thank you!  I'll let you know. Lol


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, I'm gonna have to call it a night. If she pushed (even if it was only light) I would say less then 2 hours to go. Can't wait to wake up and see the baby(s)!


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 6, 2018)

She had two kids . One was dead when I got there .   I was watching on video the whole time and suddenly heard a baby screaming so I ran out there.


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 7, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> She had two kids . One was dead when I got there .   I was watching on video the whole time and suddenly heard a baby screaming so I ran out there.


How's the live one and mama doing? Are you sure she's done?


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 7, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> How's the live one and mama doing? Are you sure she's done?



She seems done. The live one seems good. Mom is cleaning it and it's yelling. Lol. I'm surprised she had 2. She didn't look very pregnant. The live one looks all white with floppy ears. I'll post pics in the morning . Sadly the dead one was a red head. Mom doesn't want me too close. She tried biting me when I tried running on the dead one, so I left and an back to watching from the camera I have in there.


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 7, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> She seems done. The live one seems good. Mom is cleaning it and it's yelling. Lol. I'm surprised she had 2. She didn't look very pregnant. The live one looks all white with floppy ears. I'll post pics in the morning . Sadly the dead one was a red head. Mom doesn't want me too close. She tried biting me when I tried running on the dead one, so I left and an back to watching from the camera I have in there.


As long as mom is doing good then one baby out of two isn't bad I'd say. Congrats! And on the bright side it might be better for her to nurse one baby if she's set to gain some weight.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 7, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> As long as mom is doing good then one baby out of two isn't bad I'd say. Congrats! And on the bright side it might be better for her to nurse one baby if she's set to gain some weight.



My auto correct changed some words. But when I bought her I had no idea she was pregnant so this baby was a great surprise.


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 7, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> My auto correct changed some words. But when I bought her I had no idea she was pregnant so this baby was a great surprise.


I followed this thread when it went up. Surprise healthy babies are always awesome. I can't wait to see pics. Do you know if the live one is a buck or doe?


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2018)

Knew she was real close. Congrats on a live kid!  Sorry that you lost the one   I hope when you are able to, that you can look over the dead one and try to determine what happened. Won't bring it back but might be a lesson for next time... MIGHT, not saying it will. These things happen. Anyway, try to handle the kids as soon as you can. Fingers in mouth, ears, hooves, around butt and belly... just all over. Doing so now, the kid will learn that this is normal and will help later on.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats on a live baby! So sorry you lost the one though


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats on the living baby. Sorry the other one passed. How is mom and baby doing?


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you every one. Here is our new baby! Mom doesn't want us too close so I'm taking my husband out there to hold her and chec


lalabugs said:


> Congrats on the living baby. Sorry the other one passed. How is mom and baby doing?


They are doing good!  I took pics just now .


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Teresa R (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Teresa R (Nov 7, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Knew she was real close. Congrats on a live kid!  Sorry that you lost the one   I hope when you are able to, that you can look over the dead one and try to determine what happened. Won't bring it back but might be a lesson for next time... MIGHT, not saying it will. These things happen. Anyway, try to handle the kids as soon as you can. Fingers in mouth, ears, hooves, around butt and belly... just all over. Doing so now, the kid will learn that this is normal and will help later on.


The baby looked completely normal.
I think maybe because I wasn't out there to help clean it, it couldn't breath. It was still mostly in the sac but when I got out there and tried to help mom came at me anyways.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 7, 2018)

Awwww! He/She is adorable! Are you going to be keeping him/her? Just make sure to do loads of socializing. I hear people a day that goats aren't friendly unless you bottle raise and that's just not true. It is important to socialize baby as much as you can in those first 4-8 weeks.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 7, 2018)

StarSpangledNubians said:


> Awwww! He/She is adorable! Are you going to be keeping him/her? Just make sure to do loads of socializing. I hear people a day that goats aren't friendly unless you bottle raise and that's just not true. It is important to socialize baby as much as you can in those first 4-8 weeks.



It's a boy so we won't be keeping him after he is weaned. I plan on cuddling with him after he has had a couple of days with mom.


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 10, 2018)

Little guy is doing great!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 10, 2018)

He sure is cute! If you plan to disbud him it's probably about that time... Boys develop buds faster than doelings...


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 11, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> He sure is cute! If you plan to disbud him it's probably about that time... Boys develop buds faster than doelings...


Thanks! I want to but my husband does not.  Plus I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## MargaretClare (Nov 11, 2018)

Teresa R said:


> Thanks! I want to but my husband does not.  Plus I have no idea how to do it.


A goat savy vet can do it or you can probably find a breeder in your area that can do it as well. Are you gonna try and keep him a buck?


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 11, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> A goat savy vet can do it or you can probably find a breeder in your area that can do it as well. Are you gonna try and keep him a buck?



We haven't decided if we are going to keep him or not yet, but if we do we will keep him a buck to one day breed with the new doe goats we get in the spring.  We already have two young boer bucks so we are still deciding. Of course I already love the little guy and want to keep him


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 11, 2018)

He is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Nov 12, 2018)

Congrats on the healthy guy!! Exciting stuff!!


----------



## Teresa R (Nov 12, 2018)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Congrats on the healthy guy!! Exciting stuff!!



Thank you!


----------



## Teresa R (Dec 5, 2018)

PattyNH said:


> He is ADORABLE!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Teresa R (Dec 5, 2018)

Little guy is getting so big fast compared to my bottle babies I had earlier this year. Mom is a good mom to him . He has turned out so far to be white with tan spots and super cute.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2018)

Stocky little fella! Lookin'/growin' good!


----------

